# Just Laid Down Some 1-Star Whoop Ass



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got one of those rides today at 2:30 that I knew immediately I should cancel but I took it anyway. I don't know why I didn't trust my gut. It turned into 10 minutes of hell, going from bad to worse to unbelievable. I knew about 30 seconds into the ride that I was going to be 1-starred. So I watched all day and, sure enough, at 11:30 it came. I dropped from a 4.87 to a 4.83 and will have to look at that 1-star for another 100 rated trips.

Forget waiting 2 weeks to retaliate. I want her to know it's me. I wish I could have packaged the 1-star and tied it with a bow. My only fear is that she's one of those riders who doesn't ever look at her own rating and will never know I got her back.

I knew better. I knew better.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is a way that you can get at her. I saw this on a thread in one of these forums. It was the funniest thing in these forms I have ever seen. A guy was in the same situation as you and wanted to tell off the passenger. So he went to the ride in the app and he clicked on whatever it is that the show is that pax left something in this vehicle. Then you can take a picture of it. It was a picture of his hand giving her the finger. So that photo gets sent to the passenger as a notice that an item was left. But instead pax gets the bird. That was the funniest thing I have seen in here I don't remember who did it but he was questioning if he would be deactivated for it and I don't think he ever was.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Here is a way that you can get at her. I saw this on a thread in one of these forums. It was the funniest thing in these forms I have ever seen. A guy was in the same situation as you and wanted to tell off the passenger. So he went to the ride in the app and he clicked on whatever it is that the show is that pax left something in this vehicle. Then you can take a picture of it. It was a picture of his hand giving her the finger. So that photo gets sent to the passenger as a notice that an item was left. But instead pax gets the bird. That was the funniest thing I have seen in here I don't remember who did it but he was questioning if he would be deactivated for it and I don't think he ever was.


That's hilarious but I'd be the one driver they felt they had to make an example of. lol


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I got one of those rides today at 2:30 that I knew immediately I should cancel but I took it anyway. I don't know why I didn't trust my gut. It turned into 10 minutes of hell, going from bad to worse to unbelievable. I knew about 30 seconds into the ride that I was going to be 1-starred. So I watched all day and, sure enough, at 11:30 it came. I dropped from a 4.87 to a 4.83 and will have to look at that 1-star for another 100 rated trips.
> 
> Forget waiting 2 weeks to retaliate. I want her to know it's me. I wish I could have packaged the 1-star and tied it with a bow. My only fear is that she's one of those riders who doesn't ever look at her own rating and will never know I got her back.
> 
> I knew better. I knew better.


Give us more details. What led you to conclude you should have canceled?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got one of those rides today at 2:30 that I knew immediately I should cancel but I took it anyway. I don't know why I didn't trust my gut. It turned into 10 minutes of hell, going from bad to worse to unbelievable. I knew about 30 seconds into the ride that I was going to be 1-starred. So I watched all day and, sure enough, at 11:30 it came. I dropped from a 4.87 to a 4.83 and will have to look at that 1-star for another 100 rated trips.
> 
> Forget waiting 2 weeks to retaliate. I want her to know it's me. I wish I could have packaged the 1-star and tied it with a bow. My only fear is that she's one of those riders who doesn't ever look at her own rating and will never know I got her back.
> 
> I knew better. I knew better.


I would be more careful. If she checks her rating & she may, she can retaliate by accusing you of anything and everything, that is the new trend now.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Coachman said:


> That's hilarious but I'd be the one driver they felt they had to make an example of. lol


Count me a #2 driver to be canned but it is funny.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I had the same thing last night. I'm going to start discriminating against people from India. I get more 1's from them than anyone else. Take ping and it is for an Indian restaurant. Arrive and there is no parking in front on the street but plenty of parking in their lot. Dozen or so people standing out front talking. I pull in to the first spot by the steps and turn on my hazards. Start the wait. She calls at the 2 minute mark and says she is standing out front waiting. I say good, I'm in the parking lot with my hazards on. She comes over to the car and gets in. First thing out of her mouth is I wanted to be picked up in front. I said there was no parking and it is illegal to block the street. She responds that I should have called her when I arrived and told her where I was. I didn't respond. Took us 8 minutes to go 1.81 miles to her hotel. Woke up this morning to a 1* and a professionalism and safety ding. I immediately changed my 4* (any complaining gets you 4 or 3 *'s) to a 1* and the reason was she was rude, threatened to 1* me and my car now stinks.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NCHeel said:


> I had the same thing last night. I'm going to start discriminating against people from India. I get more 1's from them than anyone else. Take ping and it is for an Indian restaurant. Arrive and there is no parking in front on the street but plenty of parking in their lot. Dozen or so people standing out front talking. I pull in to the first spot by the steps and turn on my hazards. Start the wait. She calls at the 2 minute mark and says she is standing out front waiting. I say good, I'm in the parking lot with my hazards on. She comes over to the car and gets in. First thing out of her mouth is I wanted to be picked up in front. I said there was no parking and it is illegal to block the street. She responds that I should have called her when I arrived and told her where I was. I didn't respond. Took us 8 minutes to go 1.81 miles to her hotel. Woke up this morning to a 1* and a professionalism and safety ding. I immediately changed my 4* (any complaining gets you 4 or 3 *'s) to a 1* and the reason was she was rude, threatened to 1* me and my car now stinks.


My 1-star was earned before I ever accepted the ride. One of her multiple issues was that she was running late for an appointment. She let me know that shortly after I started the trip. Of course it's my fault she's running late.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Give us more details. What led you to conclude you should have canceled?


I arrived at the pickup in five minutes. Apartment complex. Red flag #1. I pulled up in front to the pin at the leasing office and immediately texted her. She called right back and the first words out of her mouth were an annoyed "where are you?" Red flag #2. I told her I was in front and she told me she was in the back at building 1604. Then again, "where are you?" Red flag #3. I asked her if there was a gate I'd need a code for and she responded in another chippy "no we don't have a gate!" Red flag #4. So I made my way to building 1604 and there she was, a 65 y/o black woman with her 4 y/o grand-daughter. No car seat of course. I could tell from the look on her face she was ticked off. Red flags #5, 6, 7 and 8. I had every opportunity to cancel.

Almost immediately into the ride she informed me she was running late.
About a minute into the ride she informed me that I was taking the wrong route.
She kept repeating that she would have taken such and such street.
She complained that I turned on my turn signal too soon.
She told me "you must not be familiar with this area."
She informed me she had been five minutes late but now she's fifteen minutes late.
At one point she turned on her gps and turned on the turn by turn instructions.
Her gps instructed us to get on the freeway.
She got upset at her own gps and told me not to get on the freeway.
About half a mile from her stop she starts trying to give me directions on where to drop her off.
Of course little of what she said made sense.
When I asked her to clarify she got upset.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> My 1-star was earned before I ever accepted the ride. One of her multiple issues was that she was running late for an appointment. She let me know that shortly after I started the trip. Of course it's my fault she's running late.
> 
> I arrived at the pickup in five minutes. Apartment complex. Red flag #1. I pulled up in front to the pin at the leasing office and immediately texted her. She called right back and the first words out of her mouth were an annoyed "where are you?" Red flag #2. I told her I was in front and she told me she was in the back at building 1604. Then again, "where are you?" Red flag #3. I asked her if there was a gate I'd need a code for and she responded in another chippy "no we don't have a gate!" Red flag #4. So I made my way to building 1604 and there she was, a 65 y/o black woman with her 4 y/o grand-daughter. No car seat of course. I could tell from the look on her face she was ticked off. Red flags #5, 6, 7 and 8. I had every opportunity to cancel.
> 
> ...


Yeah... you should have canceled.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> My 1-star was earned before I ever accepted the ride. One of her multiple issues was that she was running late for an appointment. She let me know that shortly after I started the trip. Of course it's my fault she's running late.
> 
> I arrived at the pickup in five minutes. Apartment complex. Red flag #1. I pulled up in front to the pin at the leasing office and immediately texted her. She called right back and the first words out of her mouth were an annoyed "where are you?" Red flag #2. I told her I was in front and she told me she was in the back at building 1604. Then again, "where are you?" Red flag #3. I asked her if there was a gate I'd need a code for and she responded in another chippy "no we don't have a gate!" Red flag #4. So I made my way to building 1604 and there she was, a 65 y/o black woman with her 4 y/o grand-daughter. No car seat of course. I could tell from the look on her face she was ticked off. Red flags #5, 6, 7 and 8. I had every opportunity to cancel.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to give offense, but you have no one to blame but yourself.

The moment she showed up without a car seat for the child, you should have dropped her like a hot potato. All the rest may or may not have been good reasons to cancel on her - it depends on you and what you're willing to tolerate. But, not having a car seat was a more than valid reason to cancel.

Just tell her it is a violation of Uber's terms of service for you to transport a child without a car seat, as well as a violation of state law. Make it seem like you would transport them if you could, but...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I don't mean to give offense, but you have no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> The moment she showed up without a car seat for the child, you should have dropped her like a hot potato. All the rest may or may not have been good reasons to cancel on her - it depends on you and what you're willing to tolerate. But, not having a car seat was a more than valid reason to cancel.
> 
> Just tell her it is a violation of Uber's terms of service for you to transport a child without a car seat, as well as a violation of state law. Make it seem like you would transport them if you could, but...


I'm pretty sure I accepted full blame in my OP for not cancelling. She was to blame for most of the problems. And I think the car seat was the least of them. A car seat, or lack of one, isn't much of an indicator of how smooth a ride will go.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got one of those rides today at 2:30 that I knew immediately I should cancel but I took it anyway. I don't know why I didn't trust my gut. It turned into 10 minutes of hell, going from bad to worse to unbelievable. I knew about 30 seconds into the ride that I was going to be 1-starred. So I watched all day and, sure enough, at 11:30 it came. I dropped from a 4.87 to a 4.83 and will have to look at that 1-star for another 100 rated trips.
> 
> Forget waiting 2 weeks to retaliate. I want her to know it's me. I wish I could have packaged the 1-star and tied it with a bow. My only fear is that she's one of those riders who doesn't ever look at her own rating and will never know I got her back.
> 
> I knew better. I knew better.


What happened?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> What happened?


Read the thread.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Here is a way that you can get at her. I saw this on a thread in one of these forums. It was the funniest thing in these forms I have ever seen. A guy was in the same situation as you and wanted to tell off the passenger. So he went to the ride in the app and he clicked on whatever it is that the show is that pax left something in this vehicle. Then you can take a picture of it. It was a picture of his hand giving her the finger. So that photo gets sent to the passenger as a notice that an item was left. But instead pax gets the bird. That was the funniest thing I have seen in here I don't remember who did it but he was questioning if he would be deactivated for it and I don't think he ever was.


send a lost item picture of a *****....


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder that if a pax seems at all annoyed and the I haven't started the ride just cancel it.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the lost item option. Though the prior image options would not work off well. Go to the bakery get a cookie in the shape of a star. Then send in, "This customer threw 4 of these cookies out the window. She left this one behind."


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> My 1-star was earned before I ever accepted the ride. One of her multiple issues was that she was running late for an appointment. She let me know that shortly after I started the trip. Of course it's my fault she's running late.
> 
> I arrived at the pickup in five minutes. Apartment complex. Red flag #1. I pulled up in front to the pin at the leasing office and immediately texted her. She called right back and the first words out of her mouth were an annoyed "where are you?" Red flag #2. I told her I was in front and she told me she was in the back at building 1604. Then again, "where are you?" Red flag #3. I asked her if there was a gate I'd need a code for and she responded in another chippy "no we don't have a gate!" Red flag #4. So I made my way to building 1604 and there she was, a 65 y/o black woman with her 4 y/o grand-daughter. No car seat of course. I could tell from the look on her face she was ticked off. Red flags #5, 6, 7 and 8. I had every opportunity to cancel.
> 
> ...


hey... always follow your gut feeling. 

it happened to me too. something told me don't accept this ride I got. but I did. and I got one-starred.

ALWAYS GO WITH YOUR GUT FEELING, FELLAS.


----------



## Solidwolf34 (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got one of those rides today at 2:30 that I knew immediately I should cancel but I took it anyway. I don't know why I didn't trust my gut. It turned into 10 minutes of hell, going from bad to worse to unbelievable. I knew about 30 seconds into the ride that I was going to be 1-starred. So I watched all day and, sure enough, at 11:30 it came. I dropped from a 4.87 to a 4.83 and will have to look at that 1-star for another 100 rated trips.
> 
> Forget waiting 2 weeks to retaliate. I want her to know it's me. I wish I could have packaged the 1-star and tied it with a bow. My only fear is that she's one of those riders who doesn't ever look at her own rating and will never know I got her back.
> 
> I knew better. I knew better.


Question for you, immediately after completing a trip, the system prompts you to give the passenger a rating. How can you check your rating if it has gone down from that one passenger before leaving them a rating?


----------



## Ebtvou (May 26, 2017)

Turn the radio up so you can't hear them. Drive however the f you want. If you know bad rating is coming anyway. 
Or pull over and cancel tell them your car is overheating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ebtvou said:


> Turn the radio up so you can't hear them. Drive however the f you want. If you know bad rating is coming anyway.
> Or pull over and cancel tell them your car is overheating.


As far as I am concerned if you pull over and end the trip before you arrive at the destination than there should be no compensation for that trip.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Solidwolf34 said:


> Question for you, immediately after completing a trip, the system prompts you to give the passenger a rating. How can you check your rating if it has gone down from that one passenger before leaving them a rating?


have a second phone. BUT they cannot rate you until the ride is complete. that includes you rating them first.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Red flag #2 would have got me to cancel.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Red flag #2 would have got me to cancel.


those dumb red flags don't look as red - until later after you've already taken the ride. believe me I overlooked red flags - and later said to myself, "what was I thinking!!" - we live and learn.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> As far as I am concerned if you pull over and end the trip before you arrive at the destination than there should be no compensation for that trip.


You have the dumbest pic I've ever seen


----------

